# Recs please: Non-MAC alternative to paint pots?



## elektra513 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking for a paint pot like product in a skin tone shade (C7/NC45/NW43) as a base. The PPs I own from MAC are ok, but I find myself wanting more. (I also have a few Nars cream shadows...)

Just wondering what other brands out there have paint pot like products that are effective shadow bases?

TIA


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 30, 2010)

I know that Estee Lauder do some.. See link....

Makeup - Eyes - Eyeshadows — Estée Lauder Official Site

And some people like the Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadows:

creaseless cream eyeshadow/liner : Benefit Cosmetics


----------



## Zephyra (Jan 30, 2010)

Illuminaré all day eyeshadows wear really well, though I find paint pots a little easier to apply.  Since I use UDPP as a base for powder shadows, I've mostly used my Illuminaré as a one-step eye look and not as a shadow base.  You can get a sampler pack of all of the colors (mostly neutrals) from various websites for about $9 if you want to try them out.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 30, 2010)

Cream Eyeshadow Comparison - Estee Lauder & Benefit |The Lip Print


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks y'all. Def checking these out


----------



## obscuria (Jan 30, 2010)

Dior Eye Show and Laura Mercier Metallic Cream Eye Colour are also two other options.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 30, 2010)

Seconding Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadows. I really love them, both alone and as bases.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 31, 2010)

I definitely third the Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadow/Liners.  They have amazing staying power and go on so very very smooth.


----------



## fashonjunkee (Jan 31, 2010)

*Benefit F.Y...EYE!* is an excellent base, doesn't make your eye shadows gather in your creases and not as thick as paint pots its very sheer base and more forgiving if you put a little to much on!


----------



## boyzeroo (Mar 1, 2010)

Stila smudge pots


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Mar 2, 2010)

bobbi brown long wear are awesome


----------



## BBJay (Mar 2, 2010)

I've heard good things about the Indelible cream eyeshadows sold by Mad Minerals. They've got a decent range of colors and they're very afforable


----------



## MACPixie (Mar 9, 2010)

Benefit cream shadows!! I hate MAC paint pots, they crease like crazy on me, these wear all day, even when my contacts are acting up and I spend the whole day rubbing my eye!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2010)

I've tried a couple of Benefit cream e/s and though I love them, I find the MAC paint pots much creamier. There's really nothing out there as good. MAC needs to make more paint pots!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2010)

Estee Lauder has a product just like paint pots I think.

And MUFE.


----------



## MACPixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Estee Lauder has a product just like paint pots I think.

And MUFE._

 

Oooh I forgot about the MUFE Flash Colours, they're amazing too!!
And if you have access to MAC PRO the Chromalines are fabulous!


----------



## MACPixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I've tried a couple of Benefit cream e/s and though I love them, I find the MAC paint pots much creamier. There's really nothing out there as good. MAC needs to make more paint pots!_

 
It's funny how we've had such opposite experiences!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 16, 2010)

You might need to use UDPP or TFSI under to avoid creasing, but other than that NYX Jumbo Pencils are a good and super cheap way to try out all kinds of fun colors as eye shadow bases.


----------



## dietcokeg (Mar 16, 2010)

Coastal scents do some great inexpensive ones, id say it'll be worth your while checking them out online.


----------

